# Guaranteed Analysis of control products



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I was using Dimension 0-0-7 with Sulfate of Potash today, and I was looking at the granules in the bag. It looked like there was a lot more than 7% SOP in that bag!

I have heard that guaranteed analysis specifies the minimum amount in the bag, but that in some cases, it can be higher. An example of this is Milorganite. For years, it was marked 5% N, but people form the company who knew the process always said that it was a bit higher than that. Most recently, they had to change the analysis to 6%, as the N percentage had crept up to that threshold.

As far as my soil testing results, my Potassium levels have risen considerably despite not applying 0-0-50 as frequently as was recommended to me. The only other source of K was other fertilizers and 0-0-7 control products using K as a carrier. This leads me to believe there probably is more than 7% K in many of those products.

Anyone have any comments on this idea?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Or your pH/OM has changed making the pottasium more available. Using a yearly soil test i think is the right way to control chart your levels and adjust as needed.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@g-man, that very well could be, as pH has increased.

Back to guaranteed analysis...

Some of those 50-lb bags are small and dense, especially the 0-0-7 MOP ones. Anyone know off-hand if MOP is denser than SOP?


----------

